# VIC: Point Cook - Sat 25/08/07 AM



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi guys, Iâ€™m thinking about dusting off the paddle and heading to Point Cook tomorrow (Sat) morning, launching from the end of Campbells Cove Rd. Iâ€™m going to try to launch around first light which is around 6.30am. Iâ€™ve to get to a hockey game in Altona by 12.30, so Iâ€™ll be off the water around 11.30 or so. Anyone welcome. Aiming for flatties and pinkies on the drift with SPs, and squid around the reefs 

Iâ€™ll be heading east, might try to hit up the far right reef area in the map I posted up recently, then work back towards the RAAF pier. Conscious of using the low light as prime fishing, so might just use that time closer to the pier, rather than wasting it while paddling to the east reef. Anyone interested, let me know here or just rock up (me = burgundy Subaru wagon, yellow yak)

Cheers,
Dave 
(0425 792 714)


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Go get'em Dave... hopefully l'll be fishing the other side of the bay 8)


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

This is not good, i'm not going to be able to make it out in the morn now  going to have to pull out of my own trip! May get out in the arvo, we'll see. Goodluck Tony and the boys going off eastern PPB


----------

